# Where to surf fish at Tybee?



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I am looking for a place to surf fish at Tybee Island. I have fished off the Tybee pier on several occasions but I want to do some surf fishing. Can you guys point me to an area that Is surf fishing friendly? I am from Vidalia and I normally fish on Jekyll Island but Tybee would be a little bit closer to home for me. Also, is there a tackle store near Savannah that sells Sufix Tritanium Plus fishing line? Thanks.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

You can find surf fishing on Tybee at both the extream north and south ends of the island. The back river area is another surf fishing area. I don't do to much surf fishing but would recommend the south end jetties at hight tide. Heard stories of BIG black drum, puppy drum, and a few flounder to be had. And the ever present whiting. If your coming down on a holiday weekend I would recommend north end........it will have less people. If Whiting, Sharks, and rays is what your after.....go to the back river area. As far as a tackle shop, Emanuel will be the one to give you some info...(he works at one of the best ones in the Savannah area).


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info Fatback. Do you fish off the Tybee pier most of the time? I have heard that Tybee has a city ordinance prohibiting shark fishing. Is this true? Also, what is the name of Emmanuel's tackle store and where is it located?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

My shop is River Supply and the phone number is 912-354-7777.

Sorry I haven't been able to post very often but I haven't had access to the Internet much since I moved, nor have I been able to fish except on weekends.


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you guys know what type of sharks are being caught at Hunting Island right now? I will be in the area in about two weeks and am looking forward to do some inshore/pier shark fishing with light tackle. Hoping to find either bonnetheads or sharpnoses!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, you can shark fish of the pier..........but its kind of hush hush wink wink kind of thing. As long as your not out there with huge tackle, gaint bloody baits, and kayaking your bait out 200 yards there is not a problem. As of right now there is no law agaist it but you can be told to stop. Sharks are landed allmost daily at the pier.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Emanuel I will stop by the tackle store the next time I am in the area. Fatback thanks for the info on sharking at Tybee.


----------

